# Nuchal scan worry :o(



## suzywoo

Hello everybody im new to this ( also posted this on first tri, sorry if im not allowed) but just wanted to ask for some help really. I had my Nuchal scan yesterday at 13 weeks and 3 days, baby looked lovely and was bouncing all over the place. Sonographer was lovely and pointed out various bits and bobs to me and then measured. I was then sent for my bloods and told to expect the result in the post in 7-10 days. I then went home and looked at my notes and saw that crown to rump length was 75mm and nuchal fold was 3.30mm. Is this high as i have googled it and it says it is but i was not told that it was at the hospital? Im 28 with a normal bmi and have no history of downs, already have a DD but have sufferd multiple mc in the past. So now im totally confused and a little stressed, any experiences would be greatly received, many thanks in advance xx


----------



## KandyKinz

suzywoo said:


> Hello everybody im new to this ( also posted this on first tri, sorry if im not allowed) but just wanted to ask for some help really. I had my Nuchal scan yesterday at 13 weeks and 3 days, baby looked lovely and was bouncing all over the place. Sonographer was lovely and pointed out various bits and bobs to me and then measured. I was then sent for my bloods and told to expect the result in the post in 7-10 days. I then went home and looked at my notes and saw that crown to rump length was 75mm and nuchal fold was 3.30mm. Is this high as i have googled it and it says it is but i was not told that it was at the hospital? Im 28 with a normal bmi and have no history of downs, already have a DD but have sufferd multiple mc in the past. So now im totally confused and a little stressed, any experiences would be greatly received, many thanks in advance xx

:hugs: Anything over 3mm is considered high but the NT is just a soft marker so it's definitly not conclusive of anything and just .3mm over is really not all that much. Most babies who have a slightly enlarged NT are in fact born completely fine, but most babies who have a chromosomal disorder will have an enlarged NT which is why that connection exists if that makes sense....

In the grande scheme of things though NT alone means little. Are you undergoing the rest of the genetic screening (blood tests)? Often, at least around here they won't present a woman with a risk analysis until both sets of blood work comes back (you should have done the first set around the time you did your scan) and then the second set is done between 15 and 20 weeks. The earlier you do the second bloods the earlier you get your results.


----------



## babyblueshoes

hello, i had mine on monday and was measured 3.5mm and was automatically referred to fetal medicine. I had a further scan yesterday which measured the nt as 3.3mm. The doctor said that if i had had the results on monday i wouldn't have been referred to him, just would have had a talk about the risks and chances of a downs baby. I then asked what i would be risked as, i've had no bloods taken, and was told 1 in 35 which he said is a 97% chance the baby will be fine. I'm having a cvs on monday so i will know for definite. I'm also finding this really hard and at 30 didn't expect to worry about this. If you need to talk please do, i know how you are feeling, and perhaps we can help eachother. When do you get your bloods back? Xxxk


----------



## louise85

My little boys was also just over 3mm at 12 weeks, which gave me a risk of 1:89 (I'm 24) combined with bloods I had a risk of 1:270. I decided not to have any further testing I just had a few more scans to check his heart and if they were any other soft markers which there weren't.

He was born in June absolutely fine and healthy. As someone else said it is just a soft marker though I am surprised no one mentioned it to you. Perhaps phone them up or have a word with your midwife just to put your mind at rest.

xxx


----------



## caz101

I was told I was high risk at my first scan, the sonographer was adament there was a problem with the baby and my husband and I were worried sick, especially as we had both told lots of people we were expecting. Turns out there was no need to worry and I'm very low risk after the bloods came back. The second scan was all fine too.

My advice is to not worry until you get your bloods, then at least you can make an informed decision based on the medical evidence about having further tests etc.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cat87

hi there im new to this site and i just wanted to share my experience with everyone,
on my 12 week scan they told me the nuchal thickness was 5.25 mm and they said that was very high so i was referred to fetal med :/ i was so worried i couldnt sleep. my combined test came back 1-67 chance of downs (im only 22) so i went for the cvs which wasn't an easy decision! the test came back clear so i was over the moon :) but there was still a chance of cardiac problems. i waited 5 long weeks for my scan and that looked great too :) the fluid has gone and ive been told im having a healthy baby boy!!! 
i really thought there was going to be problems but its all turned out well, i hope this post can help people who are going through the same thing stay positive :) good luck xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

my nt results came back at 3.10mm and my bloods came back at 1:49 im 27 years old , i then had the cvs done just on wed their and we had the rapid results that came back clear no downs was indicated x


----------



## babyblueshoes

hello, i had my cvs test on monday, my nt was 3.3mm. My results of the downs and trisomy 13 and 18 came back all clear. Am so relieved. Still feel a bit worried about the rest of the results especially as i don't really know what they are looking for?anyone know?


----------



## Vix_2009

They check all chromsomes for any abnormalities, I was told that if the fast results come back clear, it is likely that they will all come back clear. 
I hope this is correct for you. I had a raised NT measurement of 9.5mm, I had an amnio, because they came back negative, I was then referred to fetal cardiology and they checked the babies heart, but at 32 weeks I was told babies heart is fine. 
Every hurdle I/baby was faced with, we have overcome and hopefully in 4-5 weeks time will deliver a healthy baby boy!


----------

